# Hello from Lawrenceville, Georgia



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

I am glad you're here Frank!! In every sense of
the word.

I too have a small wood shop and my goal in the 
next couple years is to add a planer and a couple
other pieces of equipment so I can make Mission
style furniture.

The bees will help your world. And this is a great
place to come,


----------



## The Soap Pixie (Mar 15, 2010)

Welcome! Glad to read that you've made it through some very difficult times and are here to enjoy a great hobby (or what I believe is a great hobby as I'm a newbie myself)


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

welcome


----------



## artnailer (Apr 9, 2009)

Welcome I am over In Auburn I Have Hives Here and in Bethlehem You are welcome to come by anytime and watch the girls with us.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome, very glad you survived!


----------



## devdog108 (May 7, 2009)

Hey Frank,

Just south and east of ya. Welcome back.....Holler at us if you wanna play or come watch the girls too. BTW, this is th only place you can say that and not be arrested...LOLOL


----------

